# Under bonnet paint



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a mk3 mondeo and need to touch up some areas around the engine bay where cables have been rubbing . The colour is the same as the car but a flat colour i have a touch up pen but it matches the main body but not around the engine bay. Im not sure what to use the colour is medium steel blue


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Usually as per oem spec paint in areas like this is usually just solvent basecoat on its own rather than lacquer ontop like the bodywork. To match it you just use basecoat 

Sutty.


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have tried the basecoat from a touch up pen without the laquer and is slighty darker the touch up pen is from main dealer


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

A touch up pen will never match especially a colour that is mostly silver as yours is ! The pen just doesnt apply the paint in the same way as when its sprayed.


----------

